

[Ask YC - Help]How to build streaming video applications - shabda

I have an idea for an application which needs streaming videos, and I am loss where to start readning about it.<p>What are the technologies which I should read up on to build this?
======
aaroneous
Adobe's Flash Media Server (expensive licenses, good support), Wowza's Media
Server (less expensive licenses, mediocre support), and Red5 (open sourced
Java, poor support) are pretty much your main options. FMS has a free version
that supports up to 10 simultaneous connections.

IIRC Justin.tv built their own custom RTMP server for their site.

------
thomasswift
Get those videos converted in to .flv format, put up on a webserver somewhere
and point a flash video player to it, check this
<http://www.jeroenwijering.com/?item=JW_FLV_Player> (when it's up)

like fooblahblah said, if you want want true proper streaming you'll need
flash communication server or open sourced red5.

There are many more steps involved but that is the general idea.

------
markbao
Streaming video as in user streaming a video file from your server, or
streaming live video like on Ustream?

~~~
fooblahblah
Check out Red5. It's an open source Java Flash Media Server replacement.

~~~
hhm
Or Wowza; I've used it and it's great, though it's a pity it's closed source.

